
CTF writeup: First published SerenityOS kernel exploit - akling
https://github.com/Fire30/CTF-WRITEUPS/tree/master/36c3_ctf/wisdom
======
rvz
I'm sure this was done for fun here, but as with all hobbyist C or C++ based
OSes, such exploitation methods are well 'typical' and unsurprisingly
straightforward.

Come back with a zero-click kernel exploit when the OS is iOS, Windows, Linux
or Android (Surely the exploit-writer is experienced with PS4-level ones) and
then we'll talk.

~~~
akling
I'm just stoked that someone took the time to find a bug and write an exploit
for the system. :)

